
Gaping 'hole' in Qualcomm’s Secure World mobile vault leaked sensitive data - wglb
https://www.zdnet.com/article/qualcomms-secure-world-virtual-processor-leaks-mobile-payment-data/
======
harambaebae69
> Check Point wanted to tamper with the code responsible for calculating hash
> block signatures or for comparing segments of hashes with verified ones to
> trigger an exploit.

So fundamentally it's a parsing exploit on untrusted user input. They should
have been able to simplify and test this mechanism extensively enough to not
have this type of vulnerability, because it doesn't sound like researchers
even had to go to the level of the timing attacks that came up recently in a
related area [0] [1].

[0] [http://tpm.fail/](http://tpm.fail/) [1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21520074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21520074)

